

The Fitbit Public API has arrived - there
http://blog.fitbit.com/?p=325

======
allwein
This just resolved my biggest complaint about their nifty little device. Glad
to see another useful API out in the field.

------
brokentone
And that seals the deal. No wakemate for me. Time to order a FitBit!

